# GOLD PLATING



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

AVALIBLE FOR YOU GOLD PLATING NEED. COMPLETE PARTS OR INSIDE ENGRAVING . WHATEVER YOU MIGHT NEED PLATED. PM ME FOR PRICES AND TURN AROUND TIMES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

everything John touchs turns to GOLD! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NOW LITERLEY IT WILL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

GOT ANY PICS ROLLER?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

2tone work looks nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8990521
> *2tone work looks nice
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i know you guys need some bike parts gold plated


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

do you guys do two tone chrome and gold? how much for a rim? its 40 here for a rim


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

to do what to it? is rim all chrom now and what do you want gold plated


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the rim is engraved it is gold plated. needs to be stripped and 2 toned there are 3 how much for a rim?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 06:03 PM~8999473
> *the rim is engraved it is gold plated. needs to be stripped and 2 toned there are 3 how much for a rim?
> *


strip the whole rim of gold? pics?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you can get it done for 40.00 a rim?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

gold plated 40 a rim. do you do gold and chrome?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 06:24 PM~8999621
> *gold plated 40 a rim. do you do gold and chrome?
> *


yea but if you strip the gold it will still have a yellow cast to it. might be better to rechrome the rim then go back and two tone the gold parts

i hope im understanding what you want


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i want the rim to look like what it is in the picture but the part that is stippled i want it chrome. (that part that looks chrome) do you have an estimate


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

if you have a chrome engraved rim ill two tone gold plate it for 50 a rim


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

do you engrave too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 14 2007, 08:04 PM~9000528
> *do you engrave too?
> *


not yet im waiting on my new machine to come in


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2007, 08:07 PM~9000565
> *not yet im waiting on my new machine to come in
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

let me know if you need parts gold plated


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2007, 08:09 PM~9000588
> *let me know if you need parts gold plated
> *


yeah......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandy shop customs 210 440 5463


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

how bout copper plating


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you do sollid crome plateing?? i got some parts that need redone.
How much for a few parts at a time,like bars,cranks ,sprokits ,rims, along with some hardware nuts and bolts.
peace
frog


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Oct 15 2007, 11:35 AM~9005280
> *Do you do sollid crome plateing?? i got some parts that need redone.
> How much for a few parts at a time,like bars,cranks ,sprokits ,rims,  along with some hardware nuts and bolts.
> peace
> ...


275 for all the above show chrome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

can you re do old gold? do you seal it?

what method of plating do you use. submerged or the wand?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wand electro plating. you need to strip old gold before redoing it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 08:46 PM~8989682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WASSUP JOHN, GOLD LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, YOU NEED TO BUY THE REGAL AND THE DO ALL KINDS OF SHIT, MAKE IT YOUR NEW SHOP RIDE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

shit i got enough shop ridez


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gold plated this one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gold plating avalible


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NO ONE LIKES GOLD?????????????/


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 10:46 PM~8989682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen that van in HOUSTON,cant stand vans but THAT bitch is sick!! i cut for the off frame!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 23 2007, 10:44 PM~9069894
> *seen that van in HOUSTON,cant stand vans but THAT bitch is sick!! i cut for the off frame!!
> *


x2


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

how much to gold plate a cruiser seat ???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@Oct 23 2007, 09:22 PM~9070127
> *how much to gold plate a cruiser seat ???
> *


65


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2007, 07:24 PM~9069268
> *NO ONE LIKES GOLD?????????????/
> *


i do........... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 24 2007, 05:28 PM~9076165
> *i do........... :biggrin:
> *


WELL WHATS UP YOU READY


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2007, 05:59 PM~9076348
> *WELL WHATS UP YOU READY
> *


PM sent..........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2007, 11:13 AM~9004630
> *how bout copper plating
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Man I wish you would not be so far...Everything I send out to be done in the U.S takes years to come back to Canada done... :uh: Your work looks awsome though...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 09:35 PM~9077973
> *:dunno:
> *


I CAN DO COPPER TOO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9078266
> *Man I wish you would not be so far...Everything I send out to be done in the U.S takes years to come back to Canada done... :uh:  Your work looks awsome though...
> *


I DEAL IN CANADA ALSO. IT WONT TAKE YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2007, 01:12 AM~9078266
> *Man I wish you would not be so far...Everything I send out to be done in the U.S takes years to come back to Canada done... :uh:  Your work looks awsome though...
> *


Why do you send your stuff to the states? There are some bad ass chromers right there in Montreal! I've seen stuff done there, nice quality work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 25 2007, 08:00 AM~9079575
> *Why do you send your stuff to the states? There are some bad ass chromers right there in Montreal! I've seen stuff done there, nice quality work.
> *


For chrome yes but not for gold plating unless you are willing and ready to be paying a shit load of cash... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2007, 07:57 AM~9079569
> *I DEAL IN CANADA ALSO. IT WONT TAKE YEARS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ILL BE IN H TOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THE JUICED SHOW. IF ANYONE NEEDS PLATING DONE FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEK HIT ME UP


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2007, 05:09 PM~9084153
> *ILL BE IN H TOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THE JUICED SHOW. IF ANYONE NEEDS PLATING DONE FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEK HIT ME UP
> *


will the van be there........... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 25 2007, 07:08 PM~9085022
> *will the van be there........... :cheesy:
> *


FO SHIZZLE GOT TO TAKE BEST TRUCK FOR H TOWN


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2007, 08:21 PM~9085640
> *FO SHIZZLE GOT TO TAKE BEST TRUCK FOR H TOWN
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

MAYBE NO VAN. HEARD THERE IS NO MONEY INVOLVED


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx for the order bone collector. ill have them back to you asap


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*From Our Familia 2 Yours.*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :uh:  :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 8 2007, 07:12 AM~9181929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pics tomorrow of bone collectors parts im gold plating


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ready to ship thankx for the order bonez


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 10:15 AM~9197418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 10 2007, 10:29 AM~9197462
> *nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie hit me up im ready to work :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 05:16 PM~9199364
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 10 2007, 10:29 AM~9197462
> *nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


shinyer then china


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

do you also do chrome or just gold?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9212711
> *do you also do chrome or just gold?
> *


chrome gold and two tone


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

let me know if you need any plating or painting.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

spead the word for me in your neck of the woods


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's the name of your shop? i'll put it on my website, www.rgvlowriders.proboards51.com


gimme the address, phone # and contact name


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just created a new board for the shops :biggrin:


http://rgvlowriders.proboards51.com/index.cgi?board=shops


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 12 2007, 06:17 PM~9212864
> *i just created a new board for the shops :biggrin:
> http://rgvlowriders.proboards51.com/index.cgi?board=shops
> *


KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS
SAN ANTONIO TX 210 440 5463
CUSTOM BODY MODS
FULL CUSTOM KANDY PAINT
CHROME AND GOLD PLATING " NO LIMIT"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

get you orders in early. winter time is when it gets backed up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Kandyshop gets my full recommendation :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2007, 06:22 PM~9229427
> *Kandyshop gets my full recommendation :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dont miss out on winter specials


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2007, 08:05 PM~9250312
> *dont miss out on winter specials
> *



:0 

Looks like you guys do some good work.I'll definitely be getting a hold of you!
 
Gotta support the fellow Tejanos!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2007, 10:05 PM~9250312
> *dont miss out on winter specials
> *


What kind of winter special can I get? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Nov 18 2007, 10:42 AM~9252872
> *What kind of winter special can I get? :biggrin:
> *


what do you want??????????????//


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2007, 01:00 AM~9253895
> *what do you want??????????????//
> *


leather jacket, new digital camera, PS3..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 08:12 AM~9258362
> *leather jacket, new digital camera, PS3.....    :biggrin:
> *


call gene he will hook you up


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i need a quote on 3 20" rims engarved gold and chrome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9261671
> *i need a quote on 3 20" rims engarved gold and chrome
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 10:15 AM~9197418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

to da top


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9261671
> *i need a quote on 3 20" rims engarved gold and chrome
> 
> 
> ...



wondering too.....and just gold ones too not engraved


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:22 PM~9229427
> *Kandyshop gets my full recommendation :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


i wounder why lmfao maybe RO brother j/p or am i :biggrin: 




nah homie does some bad ass work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we family we stick together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

happy turkey day


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

how much for chrome and gold plating?
basic parts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what kina parts? maybe pics help for custom stuff


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nothing custom just like cups old bike seats. some old fork that need rechorming
oh and handel bars


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 23 2007, 06:30 PM~9290166
> *nothing custom just like cups old bike seats. some old fork that need rechorming
> oh and handel bars
> *


pm sent


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

how much for these dollar sign forks gold plated.....and dollar sign sterring wheel gold plated.........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 14 2007, 06:09 PM~8999524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much to do something like this for custom handlebars, triple twisted sissybar and custom forks???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

alot engraving aint cheap


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 06:39 AM~9298943
> *alot  engraving aint cheap
> *


I know just asking to see if its in my price range cause I might just do that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ask freaky behavior how much he paid for engraving.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 04:53 PM~9301851
> *ask freaky behavior how much he paid for engraving.
> *


check the link on his sig. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Nov 25 2007, 11:00 AM~9299786
> *I know just asking to see if its in my price range cause I might just do that
> *


around 500 id cay just for engraving


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SHIP EM


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have some plastic emblems... how much would you charge me?

it 3 Ranger emblems from a 06


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 27 2007, 07:12 PM~9319505
> *i have some plastic emblems... how much would you charge me?
> 
> it 3 Ranger emblems from a 06
> *


20 A PIECE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like when people post there prices fuck pms


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fo schizzle


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone????????????//


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2007, 07:23 PM~9343600
> *anyone????????????//
> *


no


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

read your pm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i gotcha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

coming soon to h town


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2007, 04:34 PM~9372770
> *coming soon to HOUSTON
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what up tony?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9261671
> *i need a quote on 3 20" rims engarved gold and chrome
> 
> 
> ...


whats up witht he plating on these?


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE..... IS THAT YOUR RADICAL VAN ON YOUR AVATAR.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nope its one i built for a good customer of mine. its for sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2007, 10:25 PM~9413850
> *nope its one i built for a good customer of mine.  its for sale
> *


i would hate the see the price on it lmfao wuz up john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 10:41 AM~9425850
> *i would hate the see the price on it lmfao wuz up john
> *


75,000


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2007, 10:06 AM~9050465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone ready for gold????????????/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 8 2007, 07:12 AM~9181929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy: :angry:  :0


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

i am


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more to come tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 09:37 PM~9489054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you will enjoy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bike will be ready for pick up tomorrow


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2007, 07:30 PM~9504461
> *bike will be ready for pick up tomorrow
> *


koo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

merry xmas to all and to all a good bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bro are these your kids bikes? i took these pics in houston


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 01:27 PM~9527608
> *merry xmas to all and to all a good bike
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 25 2007, 12:29 PM~9528029
> *hey bro are these your kids bikes?  i took these pics in houston
> 
> 
> ...


yea thyat my sons and my daughters. and the orange radio flyer is my lil sons new one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im back and ready to gold plate in 2008. get your work in early


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sup john *happy new years*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

2008 is off to a great start


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new years specials on plating


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

whats the special on a set of 20 in. rims engraved and plated


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jan 6 2008, 12:09 AM~9618615
> *whats the special on a set of 20 in. rims engraved and plated
> *


engraving is alot


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2007, 10:24 PM~9069268
> *NO ONE LIKES GOLD?????????????/
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

well send some parts then


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 6 2008, 10:53 AM~9619818
> *well send some parts then
> *


i'll be sending my stuff to a shop here that dips the parts. I really don't like the look of gold done with a wand, sorry.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

93 caddy trunk hinges


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 08:45 PM~9678101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 08:46 PM~8989682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ready for all your plating needs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 10:15 AM~9197418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt just got a plating job in today pics later


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey homie im interested in some parts plated and what else can u do let me know and we could work something out thanxs and let me know aight!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Mar 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10231147
> *hey homie im interested in some parts plated and what else can u do  let me know and we could work something out thanxs and let me know aight!
> *


i can do whatever you need


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

all chrome now but not for long


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 09:03 PM~10231720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, i always wanted parts like this, faced with square twist around it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nipples and hubs gold plated


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

re chromed and gold plated. ready to ship to belgium


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm i'm so happy :biggrin:  I've been waiting some good time to see this comming along and finaly it did  

make sure to pack them up good bro, don't want those crazy post guys to dammage these ones :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 11 2008, 05:16 PM~10394019
> *damm i'm so happy  :biggrin:    I've been waiting some good time to see this comming along and finaly it did
> 
> make sure to pack them up good bro, don't want those crazy post guys to dammage these ones  :biggrin:
> *


they will be buble wrapped good
so i guess you like????


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah man, you did a excellent job on these ones  plating looks realy realy good, can't wait to see this in real


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you will love the chrome it is really thick.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:13 PM~10393994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DDDAAAMNNN!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 16 2008, 11:06 PM~10431113
> *DDDAAAMNNN!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 

you thought i wanted them all chrome :biggrin: kandy shop customz hooked me up with the gold, it realy makes the twisted trim pop up more


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx for the business


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

PROPS TO KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS AND TNT!!!!!

received my parts today and they look GREAT!!!!!!

can't wait to mount them on the trike  

thanks to TonyO for makin the transaction for the manny's parts for me and offcourse for makin the other 2 matching braces!!!

big props to Kandy Shop Kustomz for the super quality chrome and gold plating and for sending it to belgium too!! very very satisfied with the done work!!!!

couldn't have done it without you guys


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

all day everyday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work John I'll have parts for you later this year for plating :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

any new work? Did you two tone those parts on your bike yet?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 01:05 PM~10636459
> *any new work?  Did you two tone those parts on your bike yet?
> *


hell no havene had time to get them chromed yet


----------

